
Preventing cancer growth with a vaccine made of wrongly coded proteins - DrAwdeOccarim
https://www.fiercebiotech.com/research/designing-cancer-vaccine-wrongly-coded-proteins
======
ImaTigger
This seems like a recipe for an acquired auto-immune disorder!

------
DrAwdeOccarim
Open Access Article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-50738-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-50738-4)

